# Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??



## RuXeR (29. Januar 2010)

*Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Hi,

habs Gefühl, das der Lüfter meines Cougars seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr runterregelt. Der Lüfter vom NT ist der lauteste im ganzen Gehäuse, obwohl ich noch vier Yate Loon D12SL-12, einen Yate Loon D14SL-12, einen Scythe Blue Led 12cm und zwei Yate Loon D90SH-12B installiert habe. Habe bereits Prime95, Furmark und 3dmark06 insgesamt eine Stunde laufen lassen und die Lautstärke hat sich nicht verändert. Auch als ich ne runde gespielt habe (COD 4) hat sich die Lautstärke nicht geändert. Weiß jemand woran das liegt, bzw. wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Möchte das NT eigentlich nicht einschicken, da ich sonst keinen PC habe, welchen ich für die Uni aber eigentlich brauche.


Gruß


----------



## Hadruhne (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Die Netzteillüfter, der Cougar S-Serie, sind Last- und Temperaturgesteuert.

Mit einem Föhn kanst du testen ob sich die Drehzahl des Lüfters verändert.

Nimm z.B. so einen Überbrückungsstecker Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Mess- & Testgeräte » Bitspower 24 PIN ATX - Überbrückungsstecker. Damit kannst du das Netzteil testweise betreiben. Der Netzteillüfter selbst ist dann die einzige Last, sollte ausreichend sein. Ein Netzteil darf nie ohne Last betrieben werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Wo bläst der CPU Lüfter die Luft hin?


----------



## RuXeR (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Der Cpu Lüfter blässt nach hinten raus (siehe Pics bei sysprofile)


----------



## Compucase (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Hi!
Also dein System ist im Idle jetzt nicht gerade verbrauchsstark, unter Last wird das Netzteil auch nicht sonderlich beansprucht.
Ich habe selber ein S700 und im Idle etwas über 250W Verbrauch (den zwei 4870 sei Dank....). Dazu 12 Case Fans und ich kann das PSU nicht raushören.
So aus der Ferne kann ich wirklich nicht viel dazu sagen zumal ich das auch zum ersten Mal höre.
Hast Du irgendwas geändert was mit der Veränderung das Lüfters in Verbindung stehen könnte?


----------



## RuXeR (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Eigentlich hab ich nur die zwei 92mm Yate Loons eingebaut und angeschlossen. Sonst habe ich nichts geändert.


----------



## Compucase (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Seltsam, seltsam.
ich kann Dir jetzt nur anbieten mir das Netzteil in diue Zentrale zu senden. Nach Erhalt des Netzteils benötige ich max. 48h um dir die Testergebnisse mitzuteilen und um ein evtl. austauschgerät zu versenden.
Mit Glück auch innerhalb von 24h, das kann ich aber nicht garantieren.
Meld dich bitte per PN dazu.


----------



## Eliteforceranger (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit meinem S700. Als es noch neu war konnte man es nicht aus dem Gehäuse herraus hören. Trotz Core I7 940 und 2x 8800GTX.
Jetzt habe ich eine GTX480 verbaut und z.b. bei Crysis 2 dreht das Netzteil richtig auf, obwohl der Rechner gerade mal 380 Watt zieht. Also gerade ein bisschen mehr als 50% Last. Es liegt definitiv nicht an der Temperatur. Habe das Lian Li PC-X2000FB mit 5 140er Lüftern und das Netzteil ist so eingebaut das es kalte Luft von unten außerhalb des Gehäuses ansaugt. Ich werde das Netzteil jetzt einschicken und hier über das Ergebnis berichten.


----------



## Compucase (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cougar S700 Lüfter zu laut??*

Hi!
Dann kontaktiere mich bitte per PN bevor Du es irgendwo hinschickst, Du bekommst dann unsere direkte Adresse samtz Ansprechpartner und musst nicht über den Händler gehen. Das spart Zeit und Geld.


----------

